# This is just crazy



## Dali (Jan 1, 2020)

...or maybe stupid.

On the other hand, my father told me 40 years ago that the price of something isn't related to the price of the time needed or items the artefact is made of.









						klon | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com
				




My father was an archaeologist, so...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 1, 2020)

That’s plain stupid.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 1, 2020)

Kindly remember :
the ridiculous hype
that offends so many
is not my making.

Its a great pedal.....not for the that money...its the Dumble effect.

I bought the Ceriatone Centura on sale on Reverb. I do like the enclosure and its a unique design and sound , to me its worth that the $239 shipped i payed for that clone but a original at todays prices....nah

They do sound good goosing the front end of a Marshall ...i like it better than a Sd-1 or T.S to my ears...and they do shine as a clean boost.

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 1, 2020)

How many did you buy so far? Lol


----------



## Dali (Jan 1, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> How many did you buy so far? Lol


I'm at 14 original so far.

I had to choose between feeding my kids and those Klon. Easy decision to make.  

Seriously I think I will never make one. Or only if I got really, really, bored...


----------



## HamishR (Jan 1, 2020)

As with the Tubescreamer I will never understand the mythologising of the Klon. It's a decent pedal but not one I need on my board.  People seem to need idols I guess.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 1, 2020)

I have built several Klon clones, and just never thought it was the greatest. I dig the Broadcast I built much more.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 7, 2020)

At least they're all free shipping xD


----------



## Allthumbs (Jan 7, 2020)

fetishists.  I can't imagine the resale will be better in the future but I didn't buy Apple or Google so maybe I'm stupid.


----------

